# Tribute Bike  question



## Goldslinger (Dec 28, 2018)

I am building a tribute Bike out of a 48 Columbia 3 star deluxe girls bike. Is the top pipe on the men's bike 1" or is it larger?


----------



## Mercian (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi,

1 inch.

That's a lot of work! Personally, if I were going to do it, for $100 plus shipping this is a far better starting point (no connection with seller, just thought that as a possibility when I saw it).

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/40s-huffman-rat-bike.144742/

I appreciate that you are probably doing it because you have the frame available.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello;
For my opinion, i will not do because the whole rear part of your COLUMBIA has nothing to do with an original, too much work.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 29, 2018)

you want to start with a pre war frame not a post war


----------



## Goldslinger (Dec 29, 2018)

I am not trying to fool anyone or make a exact replica. I just want something to ride around when I am showing my Jeep.


----------

